# Finally A Hitch For The Ob



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I finally installed my hitch on the back of my OB to haul the bikes and Seadoo


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

I have looked at these in the past online. Was it difficult to install? I have the 210RS and would like to install one on the back of it myself. Which size did you get? My kids are getting older, their bikes are getting bigger and my wife and I would like to ride with them. There is not enough room in the truck for 4 bikes and all of our gear.

PS-Looks great!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Jack Hollister said:


> I have looked at these in the past online. Was it difficult to install? I have the 210RS and would like to install one on the back of it myself. Which size did you get? My kids are getting older, their bikes are getting bigger and my wife and I would like to ride with them. There is not enough room in the truck for 4 bikes and all of our gear.
> 
> PS-Looks great!


It is the Curt 13703 it is adjustable up to 72" wide. The actual installation of the hitch took around an hour. But on mine i had to get a tongue extender. I then had to cut the bumper for the extender to fit and then welded that to the bumper and bolted it to the hitch. My stabalizers also had to be moved slightly and the underbelly had to be cut around the hitch. In all it took around 4hrs. Right now I carry 3 26" mountain bikes and tow a 1000 lbs Seadoo and it is solid as a rock.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow!!! Great mod!!! Looks AWESOME!!!


----------

